# Specially For Mr. Tips.



## Roy




----------



## pg tips

Oh my god!!!!! I wasn't expecting you to have even started yet I only confirmed yesterday morning!

That is







And you got the hands to fit!









Roy you are the best


----------



## ESL

THAT, is a stunning watch!!! Please don't tell us you can't do a production run


----------



## Roy

I can make a few but only in automatic, this is the only quartz one that there will be.


----------



## pg tips

Roy said:


> I can make a few but only in automatic, this is the only quartz one that there will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


WoW LE 01/01 fantastic!

Can you engrave the back 01/01 Roy?







(only kidding)


----------



## rhaythorne

Now that is nice. I don't like divers watches much but I'm very tempted by that


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> I can make a few
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Oh Roy you really know how to upset people
















Very cool watch









You`ve got a great one coming there Paul









I better stop looking it`ll only start me off


----------



## Silver Hawk

rhaythorne said:


> Now that is nice. I don't like divers watches much but I'm very tempted by that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Same with me Rich.









That _is_ nice Roy....but why only one quartz version?







I'm getting like Alex, going all quartzy.


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> That _is_ nice Roy....but why only one quartz version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting like Alex, going all quartzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Only one quartz because I only have about 10 sets of hands and they do not fit the quartz movement correctly. I broke two sets adjusting a pair for this one. I cannot risk anymore so it's Auto only.


----------



## ESL

Seriously Roy, I have not seen a better looking diver since the RLT-11. Well done both Roy and PG - Great looking watch.


----------



## ollyming

That's a great looking watch Roy, well done!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy

Thank you,









Just checked and if I did offer an auto then I can only make 7 or 8 watches at the most.


----------



## rhaythorne

Roy said:



> Only one quartz because I only have about 10 sets of hands and they do not fit the quartz movement correctly. I broke two sets adjusting a pair for this one. I cannot risk anymore so it's Auto only.


Take care of it PG!!!

If you do decide to make an auto version I'll definitely have one


----------



## Roy

rhaythorne said:


> If you do decide to make an auto version I'll definitely have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


In that case Rich, I'll make you one.


----------



## AlexR

Fantastic looking watch,do you want to sell it Paul?









Quartz or auto,that is the dogs


----------



## rsykes2000

Roy said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do decide to make an auto version I'll definitely have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> In that case Rich, I'll make you one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

How much would these be selling for Roy ? Are they the 40mm case ?


----------



## Roy

Yes 40mm case. I'll make them for Â£175 on a leather or nato strap.

Please remember there will only ever be 7 or 8 of these , ever.


----------



## AlexR

I just noticed Hawkey,why the







?When mentioning you were becoming like me
















Not very nice is it


----------



## bib

Dial and hands from the 11th...









Diver case...









If you can't afford a 11, buy this one


----------



## rhaythorne

Roy said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do decide to make an auto version I'll definitely have oneÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> In that case Rich, I'll make you one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Thank you very much sir!


----------



## Stan

Wow!

That looks brilliant. I'm not a big fan of divers watches but I really like that.









Nice one Roy. PG you are a lucky lad.


----------



## pg tips

It's arrived, it's bloody perfect, just what I was after, no time for pics today, maybe tomorrow.








A VERY BIG THANK YOU ROY


----------



## Roy

You welcome Paul.


----------



## ollyming

Roy

What movement will the auto be, what is the crystal and will it be in the same case that PG has on his quartz ie the O&W?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy

ollyming said:


> Roy
> 
> What movement will the auto be, what is the crystal and will it be in the same case that PG has on his quartz ie the O&W?
> 
> Cheers, Olly
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Crystal is mineral, choice of cyclops date magnifier or plain.

Eta 2824-2 movement.

Same case as PG's. 200m, 40mm screwdown crown.


----------



## ollyming

Any chance of sapphire at extra cost?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy

Yes I can fit a sapphire for Â£20 more.


----------



## ollyming

Excellent! I'll have one please Roy - plain sapphire crystal please without that horrible cyclops thing. Fitted to a black ostrich if possible otherwise on a brown USA oiled leather. I think there a couple of other straps I need so if I send you a list tonight can you send me an invoice?

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy

I'll send you an order form link.


----------



## rhaythorne

My automatic diver arrived today. I concur with PG, it is a beautiful watch. The combination of the RLT11 dial and hands with this O&W "M Series" case is stunning.

I was planning on some kind of fancy orange-stitched strap or maybe something exotic like shark skin or stingray but it actually looks superb on good old black USA oiled leather with white stitching









Thank you Roy.

Nice on-wrist picture taken but you'll have to wait for the "Friday" thread


----------



## Roy

Glad you like it Rich,


----------



## Silver Hawk

rhaythorne said:


> Nice on-wrist picture taken but you'll have to wait for the "Friday" thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Looking forward to this Rich.....I have my cheque book out....


----------



## pg tips

I thought you were a diverphobe Hawkey?









I'm back in and it's survived it's first tour of duty









Actually the weather was lovely today so short sleeve order and the wathc looked so damned cool! I nearly crashed twice because I was looking at the watch instead of the road, I'm not kidding!


----------



## Stan

pg tips said:


> I thought you were a diverphobe Hawkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in and it's survived it's first tour of duty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the weather was lovely today so short sleeve order and the wathc looked so damned cool! I nearly crashed twice because I was looking at the watch instead of the road, I'm not kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I believe you PG, that's one nice looking watch.


----------



## JoT

Real Smart


----------



## pg tips

thanks guys I hope to have time tomorrow to take a pics I am so glad I asked Roy to make this, looks like Rich is too!


----------



## pg tips

Well what can I say? Possibly the perfect watch for work for me.










As you know if you follow my postings (though god knows why anyone would) I've been searching for "the" work watch for ages. I started off with a seiko 5 mil style auto which although I love it just didn't have that umph I was looking for.

I then tried my RLT 11 on Rhino with deployant clasp which was absolutly the best combo and fitted the bill to a tee, but at Â£225 I was forever scared of getting that big ding that would ruin it, so it's back to the Seiko.

Then I spied the Slava on Roy's site, gave that a go and yep that too fitted the bill but again although it was different it wasn't right for me. A bit too thick for my job meant it kept getting caught and it still didn't rock my boat.

A few forumers sent me links to try and show me some light at the end of the tunnel! Some very nice watches indeed and I was sorely tempted by a few. I then tried my Seiko 4205 diver but this was just too chunky. The only watch that really fitted the bill was the O&W M4 but even Â£149 was too steep for me for a work watch.

So in desperation I asked the question on fora (nothing like pressure is there Roy). Can an all steel cased classic diver style watch be made for Â£50? The answer was of course no, a quality case costs nearly that on it's own! But Roy is a genius. He revealed he had some RLT 11 dials and hands left and could put them in an M series case and to keep costs down do a qtz movement special!

Well the temptation was too much to resist. Having helped design the 11 dial and hands and having such a love for the watch when I wore #3 for work I couldn't resist. Now as for the movement past readers will know my former derision of qtz, but thinking practically I had up until 2 years ago only worn qtz for maybe 30 years, plus I know Roy would fit a quality swiss movement (Ronda in fact) and theres an added bonus. I work a weired 21 day pattern of 7 days on 3 off 7 on 4 off, now with all the will in the world none of my autos will keep going for the 3 or 4 rest days whilst I'm wearing other stuff so at the start of every 7 I had to reset the time and date. Now I don't have to!

Roy got the go ahead email Monday morning, Then disaster, an email back saying the hands don't fit the qtz movement!!! He only had standard "merc" hands in stock that fitted. Bummucks. One thing I hate is the Merc Hours hand. I'll try and get them to fit says the maestro! I don't know how he did it but they look a perfect fit to me! I know he broke 2 sets of hands trying and that means 2 less of the auto model (sorry everyone) so my gratitude runneth over!

Thursday the watch arrived, 3 days from commision to delivery! What can I say?

On trusty Heavy Duty Nylon with deployant, my favorite combo for a work watch, it looks the dogs. I know everyone who's had an M series O&W has raved on about them but until you see one you just don't realise how good the case is! And height wise at 11mm it's a whole 3 mm slimmer than the 4205 (see pic below) so a gem to wear at work.

Just lastly the white date wheel, I know I was the main pusher for the original 11 to have a black date wheel, but I actually find the white wheel with black numerals easier to read and I don't think it looks out of place at all. Oh and lastly timekeeping, I know it's only been a day and it is qtz but it's bang on and the seconds hand lines up exactly on the track as well!

I know I keep saying it, but thank you Roy. My own LE 01/01 the only one in the world exactly like this and the fact the idea has enabled others to get the auto version gives me immense pleasure.


----------



## Owen

That is a really lovely watch! Roy, can you make an automatic one with a 12 hour bezel like the M5 please? That would be just excellent!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

That is a very cool watch Paul,









re Mrs Tips, tell her its the same watch (ie your `11`) but you`ve swapped the bezels over


----------



## ESL

Utterley superb PG. Excellent Watch Roy. Well done the both of you.


----------



## rhaythorne

PG Tips said:



> ...the fact the idea has enabled others to get the auto version gives me immense pleasure.


Me too PG; me too!


----------



## abraxas

That is very nice Mr Tips! Stunning looking watch for a really good price.

john


----------



## pg tips

no one mentoned the background


----------



## Stan

Background?






























I'm well pleased for you mate, it looks stunning.
















Bloody well done the Boss too, skill and determination.


----------



## bluejay

Roy said:


> Yes I can fit a sapphire for Â£20 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


At the risk of this turning into a 57 varieties, what are the chances of an auto version with a white dial and plongeur-type hands? My previous mock up in my other post was a bit wrong.










If not this time, then maybe one for the future... unless there are some spare RLT1 dials around


----------



## Roy

I doubt that I will use these hands on any watch, sorry.


----------



## bluejay

Roy said:


> I doubt that I will use these hands on any watch, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


No problem, I thought you'd say that - I think I'm the only person who likes them!


----------



## Owen

A big thank you to Roy for my RLT special which arrived yesterday














Thank you also to PG for your part in the inspiration for this design


----------



## Roy

Your welcome Owen, thank you.


----------



## pg tips

ditto


----------

